# The Big'un That Got Away; What Do You Think It Could've Been?



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

I headed to SPSP on the spur of the moment and arrived at about 12:30 AM on Saturday morning to do some overnight fishing since I hadn't been out for pullage in a while. In short, no hits the entire time except... The One. At 5:40 AM there was a massive line-spooling-type of hit on my 10' Tusnami Trophy rod FF-rigged with salt-cured herring chunk and a 4 oz pyramid that caused the Baitrunner to start screaming.

I scrambled to the rod in excitment as I had never had a hit like that before on any of my setups. So, I knew immediately that this would've been my PB of anything if only I was able to land it. As I was trying to reel it in, I realized this was even bigger than I had hoped for because no matter how much line I was able to reclaim, it would only respond by taking out more line. After a few minutes of this, it was clear that my only chance was to tire it out as there was no way I could simply pull it in by force; my equipment was outclassed. There was 20 lb braid with a 40 lb mono shock leader wrapped around the spool, and the rod was rated for 30 lbs. 

As the minutes went by, I steadily increased the resistance of the drag and despite my best efforts, it kept the rod bowed sharply and would occasionally take more line despite the added pressure. At one point, I was thinking this beast may actually be toying with me. No matter what I did, I wasn't able to force it to give up. So as more time passed, I began to wonder if I'd even be able to land the thing. Nevertheless, I was determined to beat it, so I hunkered down and tried to wait it out. After the first hour of active fighting, the next THREE was about waiting. In the end, the drag was dialed almost all the way to the point where it was practically locked, yet it still would peel off a little line when I (intentionally) let the line slack. Finally, I locked the drag and slowly reeled in with the rod pointed at the beast, and the line quickely snapped at the knot on the swivel connecting the shock leader to the terminal tackle (worlds fair knot).

Now I know that it sounds like I got snagged and at some point I may very well have; because at times when I was able to make some gains, I could feel the line scraping against some structure. But, I'm sure it wasn't JUST a snag because the fish (or whatever it was) kept pulling, so I know for sure I had something hooked the entire time. And that's how the story goes (at least for me) of how The Big'un got away. Pics included below and videos on the way.

The main reason I'm dissapointed that it got away was that I don't know what was actually hooked. I'd like to think it was a Striper (unlikely) or a Black Drum (highly unlikely) but the chances are better that it was either a ray/skate (possibly) or a catfish (most likely). Check out the images below and tell me what you think.

Please keep in mind that for many of you this may not be all that impressive, but with my experience, it was The Big'un that got away; at least until my next fishing trip at which time, I'm hoping it won't get away. Thanks!

Tight lines... :fishing:


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*My monies on a Cownose Ray*

Get um there and the Peak all the time!


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*The Pics*

Having trouble adding pics; please be patient.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*It was a cownose ray*

  I hooked one on my ultra light set up Saturday morning at Romancoke. This was right after a brand new heaver set-up went for a nautical sleigh ride over the rail  I felt bad for the young guy who lost it. 

Any who I did get mine to the rail before breaking him off   

This is a word to the wise; Check your drags after every cast and beware of the bull shark menance


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Link to the Pics*



RetroYellow said:


> Having trouble adding pics; please be patient.


http://public.fotki.com/AndrewAndHelen/miscellany/20070602fishingatsa/


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bull*

Shark - must of wondered away from the pilings. 

If it felt like dead weight - big ray. They are always good for a long fight.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

RY, click on the pic to open it up. Then right click the pic and choose properties. There is a field called "Address (URL):". Select that and hit copy (Control-C). Go back to your thread, and hit the Insert Image icon that looks like a mountain and sun. Paste the url in the pop up window. The URL has some additional junk at the end from the fotki site, so find where says ".jpeg" near the end. After that will be a "?" and some numbers. Delete everything after the .jpeg and then hit OK. Like this:










Orest got it right. If it pulled smooth and strong like dead weight, it's a cownose ray.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

same thing basically happened to me on saturday, but on a boat at the bay bridge. hooked on to something...about a 5minute fight, on my penn550. 

the fish just kept going down and and taking line...could not bring it up. after about 10 minutes trying to make it tired, the hook just popped out of the mouth. i was so sad, this was going to be the biggest fish i have ever caught. i just wanted to see it. see what it was. i know it was not a ray b/c we were in 30feet of water, the sucker kept taking off and going straight down. had to be a cat or i wish a drum...i'll get him again though


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*CowNose Razor -*

would also be my guess... heard they're in there pretty thick right now... Also, got word that a few blues were caught between the Peake and Coke last week.. rain may slow them down a tad but next week.... maybe oh maybee...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Big Rad said:


> This is a word to the wise; Check your drags after every cast


Wise advice.

Yup, I think we all have made some Olympic class rod retriever style dives before we saw the light.   Loosen the drag, or lose the rod.

Another suggestion is to keep a short length of wooden dowel in your pocket. Helps when you're ready to break him off.

Seems like they showed up early this year. Crabs are late and the moo-nose are early.  Makes the ocean look even better. 
.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Question?*

Wasn't there a post from last year of a couple of black drum caught near the baybridge.. Also there have been posts of black drum caught in the bay on the DNR site... http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/chesapeake.asp

Kinda makes you think - - - -


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

It must of been a huge clown nose if you couldn't muscle in some line during the fight 4 hour fight. Normally it's just a dead weight tug. Sometimes you get excited thinking it's something else when the flapping wings starts to hit your line.


----------



## RetroYellow (Jul 21, 2006)

*Link to Videos*

Based on everyone's responses compared against my experience with the Big'un I was trying to land on Saturday morning, I think it's safe to say that I was battling a cownose ray. Below is a link to the videos I posted up to YouTube; maybe you can confirm based on the footage. BTW: the video is pretty dizzying; holding a digital camera pointed in the right direction with rod in hand while fighting the Big'un on the other end of the line makes for some crappy videos. Oh, and turn down the volume of your speakers. Thanks again for your input.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UqTskYnWso
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJY6nP8jJyA

Fishbait; thanks also to you for the tutorial on adding pics directly into the post.

Tight lines... :fishing:


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL! No wonder it took you so long....you weren't using both your hands!!!!   No like everyone else said you probably had a cownose ray. They get quite large and have been know to reach well over 70lbs in that area. It sucks you never got to see as it always leaves the feeling of "what if" ? Next time my friend! Tightlines!!:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*My opinion*

I went to Matapeake Friday and fish until 11pm. Caught about a dozen perch... Pretty much a bust.... I've never seen so many rays pulled over the rail... I was shocked to see how many hit with in a 30 minute window. I would have to agree with the group. Chances are it was a ray.. Even a 15lbs ray will pull harder than a keeper rock....


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*It is Probably Cow-Nose Ray*

RetroYellow,

I hate to break off the line until I am sure that I have a cow nose ray on my end. Usually, I can find out in the first 15 minutes by pumping the rod and reeling in the slack until the wings come up to the top. In your case, your ray must be so big that it won't come up to the top of the water to make splashes.  

Hey Bubba Blue  At first, I agreed with your suggestion of keeping a wooden dowel, but I started thinking. Wait a minute, I only use the dowel to break a snagged line, not break him off. How do you use the dowel if the ray is running all over the place?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Green Cart said:


> RetroYellow,
> 
> I hate to break off the line until I am sure that I have a cow nose ray on my end. Usually, I can find out in the first 15 minutes by pumping the rod and reeling in the slack until the wings come up to the top. In your case, your ray must be so big that it won't come up to the top of the water to make splashes.
> 
> Hey Bubba Blue  At first, I agreed with your suggestion of keeping a wooden dowel, but I started thinking. Wait a minute, I only use the dowel to break a snagged line, not break him off. How do you use the dowel if the ray is running all over the place?


Constant pressure from the fish and the dowel when assist in breaking the line.. vs you using your rod and straining your reel.. best way would be to use a dowel..


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Yeah, but*

How do you wrap a running line around the dowel? Don't forget that you are still holding a bowed rod.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I vote for big ray. Or a telephone pole floating submerged in the current....

FYI, try not to crank on your spinning reel when the fish is pulling out line. My dad does that (90, deaf, can't hear the drag clicking), and it just makes one big twisty poo mess outta the line on the spinner...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Green Cart said:


> How do you wrap a running line around the dowel? Don't forget that you are still holding a bowed rod.


I usually keep a dowel in my shirt pocket handy.

In one motion, I drop the rod tip, and with other hand, wrap the line around the dowel 4 or 5 times. Has to be a clean wrap or it will break there when you pull.

On my bay rods, when blue aren't around, I usually use 30# PP running with 25# bite leaders. Most of the time the bite leader will break and I get to keep everything else. Well, that's the case once I finally learned to tie a decent shock knot.  

I usually try to land one and then just break the rest off. Don't want to waste all day fighting them things if there's a chance of catching something else.

On my ocean rods, I use 17# running and 50# bite. In that case I'm just screwed.   
.



Surf Fish said:


> it just makes one big twisty poo mess outta the line on the spinner...


  
Love it.
.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

*Do cow nose rays have stingers?*

Just wondering... If I should happen to land one, how to handle it?

I would hate to become "Irwinated".


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*cownose ray*

yes there is a stinger....it will ruin your day...or your week....or your month....or your fishing season.....handle it as you would a stingray---with care


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Moo noses.

Stay away from his back end. He has a spike at the base of his tail and he knows how to use it.

Also, they are "extremely" strong. Stronger than you think they would be. All muscle.

Grab him with a tool like a hefty pair of pliers (not little needle nose) in the mouth or use your fingers and grab him at the nose holes. In other words, pick him up by the nostrils with the dark side "away" from you. And be quick about it. Did I mention that they are fricking strong? First time you pick one up, don't be near your kids cuz you'll be using some words you don't them to hear.  
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Good information on moo noses.

http://www.chesapeakebay.net/Info/cownose_ray.cfm

It mentions eating them. I disagree. Tried it once. Too strong for me. Real bloody meat. Might be good for crab bait. 
.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Honestly IMHO I would not even bring it in. Nine times out of 10 you are on a crowded pier or shore and if you get a big one on it will tangle everyone else's line. Unless you are alone cut the line. Rigs and sinkers are not that expensive. If it bothers you to cut it then learn to make your own sinkers and rigs so you are not looking at cutting loose $5.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I agree with you Doug. If it's crowded, break him off. You'll end up tangling up everybody and ticking off the whole section of the pier. Not worth it.

If it isn't crowded, and you decide to land it on a pier, plan on some way to raise it up. A solid pier net is preferred over a PopNet. 


Like I said before, stay away from it's back end or you will get hurt. 
.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Yup ... if it's crowded either cut the line or point it directly at the fish (rod tip down) and tighten the drag ... hopefully it breaks close to the fish and preserves your line  

If not crowded and you have energy to spare, and have never landed one, then bring it in for a look-see


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

hooks left in a fish's mouth...or gut...just rust out in a few days, right?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe not as quick as a few days, but they do rust out. It depends upon salinity of the water, type, size and a couple of other things.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*If you're on the beach and rays are present...*

...I tie all my rigs on 4' of 100 lb mono. This makes a great handle for towing the CNR through the wash. 

If on the beach, I always try to bring them in....

Sandcrab


----------

